# Akorn meal for one



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I am loving this Akorn grill more and more! Started out tonight 1st making a nice plate of mesquite smoked wings. Second batch went on and turned into some oh so tasty hotwings. Still got the Boston Butt going and is looking pretty good to me for my first smoked pork roast. Thanks guys for helping me find a new hobby that ends with a great meal :thumbsup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Great Job!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those Akorns are amazing! Thanks for sharing the pics!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

